# Page not available?



## lyndalou (Nov 21, 2006)

I am still getting this message whenever I begin to access this site? How can I get around it?


----------



## licia (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't had it lately, but when it was coming up, I would go back to my notices and click on the line that says "this thread may be found at ....( not exactly worded right, but you get the gist.) That would usually open up for me.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 26, 2006)

I got the message Page Not Available for over 3 weeks and then yesterday I was able to log on DC.

Apparently there was a problem with my Internet Explorer.


----------

